# Predator Fish for my 30G Tank?



## Dewiro (Sep 21, 2011)

I'm looking to stock my new 30G tank. Here is my ideal fish(that I dont expect to exist) 
Ideal Fish:
Will do fine in a 30G, maybe even be able to have a pair.
Can eat other fish, like small/medium guppies to small goldfish.
Either be very active or be able to have a medium sized school of 5 or so that it wont attack.

So now that i'm done being unrealistic here's what i'd like. I want something that can feed off an occasional guppy/mealworm treat as I raise mealworms for fishing bait anyways and I have a 10G breeder tank producing guppies. It doesn't really matter if i'm only able to keep just this one fish as I understand a 30G tank isn't going to be necessarily ideal.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

check out exodins aka buck tooth tetras. U could keep about 15 or so in the tank. They are pretty bad @$$ and are like lil pirahnahs that stay about 3"


----------



## Dewiro (Sep 21, 2011)

Would they be able to eat a medium sized guppy when they reach adult size?


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

Yup they swarm them like pirahnas do. YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


----------



## plecosrawesome (Mar 1, 2011)

A sunfish would do fine by itself in a 30 gallon. They would defintely eat guppies and mealworms, and doesnt require a heater.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

A pair of convicts, you would get to see there breeding behavior as well.


----------



## meBNme (Oct 7, 2011)

Leopard cptenapoma.

max size 5-6 inches isually, and they are ambush predators.

Amazing little fish that use the motion of surrounding plants to blend in and ambush smaller fish.
Thier mouths are much larger than they seem. They hold thier own with african cichlids, yet also do fine with docile fish that are to big to eat.


----------

